#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Love, Relationships & Advice >  >  True friendship

## murugesh.royal

One day a person had an accident, he knew that he was going to dye in a few minutes and then he send two messages from his mobile. one of them is to his friend and other one is to his lover........ i.e...."I am going...bye...."................................




after two minutes he received two messages.


lover replies:  "OK, wherever you go I don't want to know, but recharge my mobile before you go.....Don't forget....."


friend:  " stupid,  where are you going?.Did you forget me ? Just wait for 5 min...I will also come with you."


*******************************************That is friendship**************************************


* There is a difference between real love the attraction.....But there is no true and false friendship.FRIENDSHIP IS ITSELF IS THE TRUTH. If you ever find that your friend cheats you, that means only you didn't chosen the right person as your friend, but not that the friendship makes you cheat.


It's only my opinion, if you also agree with me then find a good person as a friend and if you don't forget about it.


DON'T MIND IF THERE ARE ANY GRAMMATICAL MISTAKES.......PLZ..........don't take it as negative.....keep smiling.........bye.





  Similar Threads: True friendship fadoo friendship Is friendship is essential? Unussual friendship About the thing called Friendship

----------

